

My weekend design project: A simple online resume - msencenb
https://github.com/msencenb/Online_Resume_Template

======
msencenb
Hi HN,

I originally did this weekend project to try to start brushing up on my design
skills. Anyways it got rejected from ThemeForest so I thought I would open
source it for anyone to use if they want / contribute to making it better. Let
me know any feedback you have :)

~~~
scrrr
Is there a demo to see the finished resume online?

~~~
msencenb
Sure

<http://www.sencedev.com/onlineresume/index.html>

